# Free standing punch bags any good?



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

am thinknig of getting a free standing punch bag, are they any good? Want to use it mainly for cardio for me and mrsblonde, we're both probably featherweights so wont be throwing any real rhino-stoppers  but we dont want something thats gonna fall over at the first punch?

Can you recommend a decent one to get, and whats best to fill it with water or sand? I didnt fancy having 50 litres (or whatever it takes) or water held in a plastic container on my wooden floor...

Cheers


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

short answer is no, you can get those dummy shaped ones which are not bags. But they need a big weight to hold them down and are expensive ish and can be £350 upwards


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never used the bags but I have a Century Bob which is good for target practice.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Some are better than others but for a top quality one you will be looking to pay good money. The whole deal with them is the way they are weighted to resist them force of your blows. Ideally you would want one that has a sand/silica solid fill base as opposed to water. The plus side being this gives it more density keeping it very well fixed down, the negative being that it's harder to empty and move around at your will. With water you have the opposite, they are easier to empty and move around to where you want them but if not filled correctly can be a bit unstable if you do catch them with a heavy shot.

If possible I would advocate a standard hanging heavy bag on a weight frame if you have the room or with a standard ceiling/wall hanger. They are a lot less expensive and far more reactive for training with as the bag makes you move in response to it's movements from your punches giving you a more rounded workout.

hope that helps


----------

